
SpaceX asked to pay $50M after losing a satellite - altstar
https://www.engadget.com/2016/09/04/spacex-asked-for-compensation-after-incident/
======
aaron695
??

It was insured or it wasn't.

I don't get it. Obviously this was a possibility. What's there to ask?

You just do exactly what the contracts say in the exact manner that was pre
determined years ago during the risk analysis from both sides.

~~~
adventurer
It seems there was insurance on the satellite but not on the rocket. The
insurance didn't cover it blowing up during the prelaunch testing phase. The
third article states they are getting insurance monies and having SpaceX
launch another rocket instead of taking the $50m. So, take your guess as to
what the real story is at this point.

[http://time.com/money/4478053/musk-spacex-rocket-
insurance/](http://time.com/money/4478053/musk-spacex-rocket-insurance/)

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-02/when-a-
com...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-02/when-a-commercial-
rocket-blows-up-who-pays)

[http://www.spaceflightinsider.com/organizations/space-
explor...](http://www.spaceflightinsider.com/organizations/space-exploration-
technologies/spacecom-to-claim-compensation-from-iai-spacex-for-amos-6-loss/)

